# java fern ID?



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i snatched a "microsorium pteroptus" in one of those self-contained containers at petco. i know a lot of these plants generally aren't aquatic, but i have 2 java ferns and i wanted another. and i've read that that is their scientific name. but i'm looking at it, and it's got those brown spore-like spots on the leaves. kinda like a fern you'd find outside. i have 2 java ferns, but they're really small, so IDK if they could compare. here's a pic:









TIA!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep, that's an aquatic java fern. Java ferns are actually amphibious, most of them to my knowledge, which is why it's not as droopy outside of the water like other aquatic plants. Nice specimen .


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

i have some java fern and the leaves are only 1 inch long. that is a nice plant. the ones ive got all have brown spots on the leaves and havent grown at all since i got them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That is either the "tropica" or "Philippine" version.


----------

